# meritarsi



## Jana337

Ciao! 

Non me lo merito.
Non mi ti merito.

La frase seconda va bene secondo voi? 

Jana


----------



## irene.acler

Jana337 said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Non me lo merito.
> Non mi ti merito.
> 
> La seconda frase va bene secondo voi?
> 
> Jana



Non me lo merito.
Non ti merito.
Non mi merito (qualcosa).


----------



## Jana337

irene.acler said:


> Non me lo merito.
> Non ti merito.
> Non mi merito (qualcosa).


Grazie per la correzione. 

Ma hai una spiegazione perché con la seconda persona (mi + ti) non va quello che con va con la terza (mi + lo --> me + lo)?

Jana


----------



## irene.acler

Jana337 said:


> Grazie per la correzione.
> 
> Ma hai una spiegazione perché con la seconda persona (mi + ti) non va quello che con va con la terza (mi + lo --> me + lo)?
> 
> Jana



Scusa ma innanzitutto non ho capito molto bene la frase che hai scritto (e che ho sottolineato).
Comunque:
Non me lo merito= io non mi merito ciò.
Non ti merito= io non merito te (il "ti" sta per "te" in questo caso).
Non si può dire "non mi ti merito" perchè sono due pronomi vicini che in questo caso non hanno senso insieme, quindi o io "non mi merito qualcosa" o "non ti merito" (non merito te).
Non so se era quello che volevi sapere. Spero comunque che ti sia di aiuto.


----------



## sabrinita85

Jana337 said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Non me lo merito.
> Non mi ti merito.
> 
> La frase seconda va bene secondo voi?
> 
> Jana


In italiano corretto no, ma in dialetto si può dire.
Ad esempio in romano si dice: "*Non me te merito", "*Non mi ti fili/ Non me te fili".
Ora perché non si può dire è un po' più difficile...
In linea di massima è una questione di pronomi personali oggetto, come dice Irene.


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> In italiano corretto no, ma in dialetto si può dire.
> Ad esempio in romano si dice: "*Non me te merito", "*Non mi ti fili/ Non me te fili".
> Ora perché non si può dire è un po' più difficile...
> In linea di massima è una questione di pronomi personali oggetto, come dice Irene.



Si dipende dal dialetto però..nel mio dialetto per esempio non si dice!


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Si dipende dal dialetto però..nel mio dialetto per esempio non si dice!


Sì, avrei dovuto specificare nei dialetti del Centro-sud


----------



## claudine2006

Forse è tipico dei dialetti del centro, perchè la seconda non l'ho mai sentita al Sud.

Non me lo merito. 
Non mi ti merito.


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> Forse è tipico dei dialetti del centro, perchè la seconda non l'ho mai sentita al Sud.
> 
> Non me lo merito.
> Non mi ti merito.


Estremo Sud neanche io, ma in Campania, l'ho sentito, e anche in Abruzzo.


----------



## claudine2006

Il dialetto abruzzese e del nord della Campania, infatti, assomigliano un po' al romanesco.


----------



## lsp

Non me lo merito= _io non *mi* merito_ ciò.
Non ti merito= _io non merito_ te (il "ti" sta per "te" in questo caso).
Penso che la domanda sia: dov'è finito il _mi_ nella seconda?


----------



## BlueWolf

Non so il perché, ma in italiano si possono accostare di seguito solo due pronomi atoni, dei quali il secondo deve sempre essere di 3ª persona e l'altro passa in forma tonica.

Non *mi* merito. --> Non *me* lo merito. (Passaggio in forma tonica)

Le combinazioni possibili sono quindi:
Me lo (/a/i/e)
Me lo (/a/i/e)
Glielo (/a/i/e)
Ce lo (/a/i/e)
Ve lo (/a/i/e)


----------



## lsp

Chiedo scusa. Non sono stata chiara. Capisco che mi diventa me, ma non capisco perché non c'è né mi né me nella seconda, se il verbo è meritarsi:

io non mi merito ciò
io non merito te

Non dovrebbe essere "Io non *mi merito* te."


----------



## irene.acler

lsp said:


> Chiedo scusa. Non sono stata chiara. Capisco che mi diventa me, ma non capisco perché non c'è né mi né me nella seconda, se il verbo è meritarsi:
> 
> io non mi merito ciò
> io non merito te
> 
> Non dovrebbe essere "Io non *mi merito* te."



Nella frase "io non mi merito ciò" il verbo è *meritarsi*, però nella frase "io non ti merito" il verbo non è più meritarsi, ma *meritare*.


----------



## lsp

irene.acler said:


> Nella frase "io non mi merito ciò" il verbo è *meritarsi*, però nella frase "io non ti merito" il verbo non è più meritarsi, ma *meritare*.



Ah!! Grazie. Finalmente capisco la domanda che sto cercando di fare:

Essendo una brava ragazza () io mi merito certe cose. Giusto fin qua? Se questa cosa sei tu? 

_Ce l'ho fatta!  (o no?)_


----------



## irene.acler

lsp said:


> Ah!! Grazie. Finalmente capisco la domanda che sto cercando di fare:
> 
> Essendo una brava ragazza () io mi merito certe cose. Giusto fin qua? Se questa cosa sei tu?
> 
> _Ce l'ho fatta!  (o no?)_



Great!


----------



## lsp

irene.acler said:


> Great!



_Ce l'ho fatta_ solo nel senso che sono riuscita finalmente a costruire la domanda giusta. 
Essendo una brava ragazza () io mi merito certe cose. Giusto fin qua?  Se questa cosa sei tu? ... Allora, io mi merito... te


----------



## daniele712

lsp said:


> Non me lo merito= _io non *mi* merito_ ciò.
> Non ti merito= _io non merito_ te (il "ti" sta per "te" in questo caso).
> Penso che la domanda sia: dov'è finito il _mi_ nella seconda?


Per me in questo post eri arrivata alla giusta soluzione e poi è come se ti fossi un pò persa per strada.

Si tratta di due costruzioni diverse, nel primo caso il 'lo' non ha valore di pronome personale , nel secondo caso il 'te' ha quel valore.
Inoltre non si dice 'io merito te' ma 'io ti merito'.Questo comporta che la costruzione 'io mi merito te' non può esser di uso comune.
D'altra parte 'io mi ti merito' con due particelle pronominali incolonnate sembra un diretto allo stomaco.
Quindi non si usa per un motivo di buon gusto al di là di ragioni grammaticali che pochi conoscono.Penso che più semplicemente suoni male alle nostre orecchie(almeno alle mie ).

--  Se sentissi dire 'mi ti merito' capirei immediatamente il senso e mi suonerebbe un pò come 'a me mi piace mangiare mi' , un espressione oltremodo enfatica[forse l'ho anche sentito dire come storpiatura voluta dell'italiano]

Cosa ne dite di : 'io ti ci voglio' ,'lì ti ci voglio' , mai sentite queste espressioni? Io spesso(ma non le userei mai in un testo di una qualche ufficialità).

Daniele


----------



## Akire72

Mi viene in mente un frase poco felice dal film "Pretty Woman". Nella scena in cui Phil, l'avvocato/agente di Richard Gere va in albergo a cercarlo, dopo che lui ha mandato a monte il grosso affare che avevano in ballo. Lì trova solo Julia Roberts, che Phil ritiene colpevole del cambiamento d'idee del ricco imprenditore. Allora dopo qualche battuta le fa "Forse se mi ti faccio..." (nel senso, forse se ti porto a letto come ha fatto lui). Il senso si capisce ma secondo me questa frase in italiano è sbagliata. "Me la sono fatta" riferito ad una ragazza significa che me la sono portata a letto. Ma "mi ti faccio" in italiano suona vermente malissimo, è orrendo, ammesso e non concesso che sia grammaticalmente corretto. Vero è che il mestiere dei dialoghisti è ingrato e c'è anche il fattore velocità/tempo che incide,ma quella frase era proprio orribile!


----------



## lsp

Vi ringrazio per le risposte esaurienti!


----------

